# Fishes tail is damaged



## deathstar1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

I found a baby fish while I was fishing at the river and took it home and when I looked at it half of its tail was missing. Will it grow back?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

i doubt it, sounds like it will die soon


----------

